# Tyres Again~ Sorry



## Hovis (Mar 28, 2007)

We have just taken delivery of Bessacarr E720 fitted with Michelin XC tyres. The handbook states 5bar (72 psi) pressure. With this, everything rattles and rolls and even the slightest bump in the road causes havoc. This seems an awful lot of pressure compared with our previous 'van in whci we used 65 psi / 58psi.
Can anyone offer constructive advice.
Hovis :?


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

The advice that is always given as standard,weigh the front and back axles on your nearest weighbridge, contact Michelin - there should be a reference on here -or google and they will give you a correct tyre pressure for your vehcle and load.

cabby


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I found the same. I adjusted mine down a little and over time have kept an eye on wear to make sure they are not too soft. An over inflated tyre will wear in the centre of the tread and an under inflated one will wear at the edges. Also bear in mind that adjusting the pressures will have an effect on your grip and body roll. So adjust in small increments and see how it effects your handling.

The experts may disagree and point out that the vehicle and tyre manufacturers have spent time and money getting the tyre pressures just right, however they cannot take account of the particular loadings on your vehicle and for that I think you can safely adjust a little, Alan.

Edit: I crossed posts with Cabby, his is good advice.


----------



## Otto-de-froste (May 20, 2005)

We had an E445 on Michelins, in which I normally put 5 bar pressure all round i.e. about 72 73
It made everything rattle on any rough surface, but improved the fuel consumption and performance very marginally
I tried them at 65 psi but found it reduced up hill climbing by about 5 mph on a long stretch of dual carriageway near me
It was one of the reasons for deciding to sell it

We have an E460 now on Continentals and in the year since delivery have never had to top up the tyres - they stand at 65 psi
We get very few rattles other than those caused by bad packing of crockery, pans etc.

With the long rear sweep it tends to feel a little light on the road, but handles very well

Maybe Swift group will intercept and advise - they're pretty good at that sort of thing
O


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

I run my tyres softer than recommended for comfort and anti-rattle reasons and am prepared to take the hit on tyre wear. I do check for overheating once in a while and once found a warm tyre at half pressure due to a slow puncture it gave no handling difficulty at that extreme. It also didn't look 'soft'.


----------

